# deer creek walleye



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

My friend and I hit deer creek late Sat. in hopes of some walleye. Both ramps are closed since they let more water out I think this for the work they are doing on the spill way but you can launch on the beach of Island park. we went straight across to rocks on the north side and with in minutes of getting over there we pick up a small male walleye. they are spawning or at the tail end of it. there were a ton of them tossing around in the shallows and bigger ones jumping not to far out. there was very little wind so we were able to just drift and cast all around us. we were out for 2 1/2 hours and ended up with 5 walleye and lost at least that many, there was not any of real size but as for eating they don't come better than these. We were using green and yellow grubs and a few cranks of various colors. all in all a wonderful evening on the lake.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

When i drove by on the way to Strawberry i was surprised at how low it was... :shock:


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

The Middle Provo is really high so i hope there trying to fill it up.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice report Lvnstmc, sounds like you hit it just right. I noticed you said you were fishing the evening, what time would you say was the best for you? For 2.5 hours that is a good number of eyes, thanks for posting your report. WH


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

hunterfisher said:


> The Middle Provo is really high so i hope there trying to fill it up.


Not yet. Probably after the seismic work is done on the dam. More like next year or even later.


----------

